# Configuring gateway squid rules for domain groups



## eeluve (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to add a gateway FreeBSD to domain (that's not a problem ok), and configure it somehow that when connecting given domain user, it would read squid settings for current group (I would need some configuration to create these groups with given access policies) and so that they are not dependent on netbios name of personal computer or IP address.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2011)

http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/Authentication


----------



## eeluve (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, this is something worth looking at. Thank you.


----------

